# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Причина ссор влюбленных

## Irina

*Причина ссор влюбленных — понятийный аппарат
Американские психологи выяснили, что вкладывают в понятие «любовь» представители обоих полов.*

Как сообщает портал «Психологический навигатор», авторы исследования опросили около 2000 мужчин и женщин в возрасте от 20 до 40 лет и пришли к выводу, что они вкладывают в слово «любовь» абсолютно разные значения.

Так, для представительниц прекрасного пола любовь означает заботу, нежность, понимание, уважение, преданность и признание.

Участники-мужчины отметили между тем доверие, восхищение, одобрение, поощрение, признательность, принятие.

По мнению психологов, разница понятий — основная причина конфликтов между влюбленными.

Отметим, ранее сообщалось, что обращение пар к семейным психологам приносит значительно больше вреда, нежели пользы.

Большинство супругов предпочитают решать возникающие проблемы либо исключительно между собой, либо с участием близких друзей или родственников, а обращение к психологу осуществляется только тогда, когда никакие иные способы уже не приносят пользы. В результате клиенты консультаций чувствуют себя неудачниками и понимают, что, по сути, их отношения с партнером уже заканчиваются.

Профессиональная помощь в большинстве случаев ассоциируется с чувством неудачи и поражения. Это происходит и потому, что пары обращаются к квалифицированным специалистам только тогда, когда ситуация уже действительно становится запущенной. Большинство опрошенных, при этом, выражают твердую уверенность в том, что партнеры обязаны уметь сами справляться со своими проблемами. А если это не удается, и приходится обращаться за помощью к специалисту, такие отношения вряд ли стоит спасать.

Наиболее часто упоминаемые пункты семейных отношений, по которым происходят разногласия, это измены, различия во взглядах на воспитание детей, на семью, друзей, общение с другими родственниками. При этом большая часть участников опроса заявили, что ни при каких условиях не будет обращаться с этими вопросами в консультационные центры. Ученые видят выход из ситуации в поддержании как можно более тесного контакта между супругами, умение спокойно обсуждать разногласия и аргументировать свою точку зрения.

----------

